# HELP with derailleurs adjustment



## trekbiking (May 18, 2009)

Hello everyone. This a repost from Wrenching Forum. I have a compact 105-FD and Ultegra=RD. I'm having problems with both my derailleurs:

FRONT: Sloppy shifting with hesitation once in a awhile. Loud thugging noise when shifting to bigger crank. Most of the time i have to "double tap" shifters for it to shift.

REAR: Sloppy and jumpy shifting and loud thunking noise when shifting both ways "most" of the time.

This bike is only 40 miles old. I tried the adjustment i saw on youtube (hi-low adjustment) but could not get it to ideal operation. 

My bike shop has a 3 day turn around for tune-up but could not leave it, so i kinda have to do it myself. Thanks for you help.


----------



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

*Bbb*

Get a good bike repair book. I have several, but the one I found most useful for tuning the shifting on my bikes is the Park Big Blue Book manual (now in its second edition). It has step-by-step instructions that have worked well for me. Some of the other books say little more than "experiment and see what works." All that said, this is something that a good shop ought to be able to do on the spot, unless something is seriously amiss. Good luck!


----------



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

trekbiking said:


> Hello everyone. This a repost from Wrenching Forum. I have a compact 105-FD and Ultegra=RD. I'm having problems with both my derailleurs:
> 
> FRONT: Sloppy shifting with hesitation once in a awhile. Loud thugging noise when shifting to bigger crank. Most of the time i have to "double tap" shifters for it to shift.
> 
> ...


Go to park tool web site, follow links to derailleur adjustment. Sounds like cable tension is off and need to "fine tune" indexing.


----------



## trekbiking (May 18, 2009)

I followed the instructions on the website but could not get my rear adjusted right. Big cog to Small cog shifting is jumpy especially in the middle cogs. When i'm pedaling and shifting to smallr cog it hesitates, chain would jump out of the cog before it gets to the next smaller cog causing my pedalling to get a sudden lost of tension/torque and a loud "thunk" sound.


----------



## Andrew242 (Jun 21, 2009)

my front got awesome, when i changed the position of the derailler on the frame.


----------



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

*Time for a bike shop?*



trekbiking said:


> I followed the instructions on the website but could not get my rear adjusted right. Big cog to Small cog shifting is jumpy especially in the middle cogs. When i'm pedaling and shifting to smallr cog it hesitates, chain would jump out of the cog before it gets to the next smaller cog causing my pedalling to get a sudden lost of tension/torque and a loud "thunk" sound.


You may want to give it another go, or perhaps get a copy of the BBB book and try that. (The instructions are virtually identical, but perhaps better presented.) I found that it took a lot of patience at first, and that small turns of the limit screws or barrel adjustors made a difference. Or just bite the bullet and pay to have any local shop do the adjustment for you.


----------

